# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Linear Charts and using Range Parameter Formulas

## audicoop

Hello:

I am trying to build a linear chart that will automatically update the "range" parameters
in the series values of my chart, as I change time periods.

I've tried using the "indirect" function (for example) in the data source, but Excel does not 
recognize this function.

I have to believe this is a problem that has been discussed, but i was unable to find any 
posts on it.

Any ideas?
Thank you.

----------


## MrShorty

The INDIRECT() and other functions do not work in the SERIES() "formula" that defines chart series. However, these functions work just fine in "dynamic named ranges" that can be used in the series definition. Here's one tutorial for "dynamic charts" http://peltiertech.com/dynamic-charts/ If you put "dynamic charts" or "dynamic named ranges" into this sites or your favorite internet search engine, you are sure to find many more.

----------

